# Any one with an easy home cooked recipe?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My poor Cash is having digestion issues again. I feel it is time he got home cooked instead of commercial raw. When i give him boiled bison and well cooked rice to ease his stomach after a few days he juzt acts so much happier... Not just happier from when he had tummy issues... But happier than ever. 

Unfortunately, I have been fighting Lyme disease myself, and have huge energy issues which get in the way of me going whole hog with a recipe like Sabine Would prepare for me. 

So I am looking into pre-mixes. But he seems intolerant to a lot of things. So also would love to know if any of you have simple, complete and balanced home made recipes, perhaps that could have everything cooked together in a crock pot. Or even everything but the meat if that has to be cooked separately and then added. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sabine CAN advise you and give you EASY home cooked recipies... I wouldn't have been able to stick with home cooking for over a year if it was difficult. I have 2 young, BUSY kids, work part time, have back issues, fibromyalgia and other issues... I think if I can do it anyone can do it!!  It really isn't that complicated or time consuming once you commit to it and have a system! If you have any questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Pitcairn's book has many recipes. You just cannot feed a recipe without a supplement and he has those in there, too. My only issue was deciphering everything-but I tend to over think things, too. I consulted Sabine and had a recipe within days. She recommended specific products for the mineral mix, fish oil, multivitamin with links to online stores. It really couldn't have been easier.

I admit that the first couple of times I made the recipe it took a couple of hours. I now have a system and generally have some of the ingredients left over from the previous week in the freezer. I also bought stainless steel containers (I don't like plastics) and don't even measure out each portion of the finished mixture. I can tell by looks and I have 14 servings. I think I do it differently than Tammy as I cook each ingredient and mix it all together and then portion it out. Put it in the freezer and take 2 meals out the night before for the next day.

You will need a scale and a food processer has been invaluable for the sweet potatoes and shredding the apple. I also grind the raw chicken breast and thigh in it before cooking it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep give Sabine an email and tell her your situation. Do it right.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Sabine CAN advise you and give you EASY home cooked recipies... I wouldn't have been able to stick with home cooking for over a year if it was difficult. I have 2 young, BUSY kids, work part time, have back issues, fibromyalgia and other issues... I think if I can do it anyone can do it!!  It really isn't that complicated or time consuming once you commit to it and have a system! If you have any questions feel free to pm me!


Geeze Tammy I didn't know you have Fibro. My wife has had it for twenty years.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, ya, medically speaking I am a MESS.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes , I know it's not easy. But you have a wonderful smile and personality.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all for the well wishes for both me and Cash. Tammy, i am sorry you struggle with fibromylagia. It sucks, i have that too (or it is caused by the lyme...have you been checked for lyme? )

The good news is... This is not a pancreatic issue again! His levels were great. The Vet thought that perhaps it was the batch of medallions... Or slight allergy to something compounded by spring allergens...Or perhaps just something, we'll never know. I was worried cause he was throwing up 8 hours after meals, and it was pretty undigested. But he is fine now on the cooked. I was worried because of his bout of pancreatitis a year or so ago. 

I did find a canned option though. Addiction buffalo. We'll see how that goes over tomorrow. I hate to say though, it may be even more expensive than raw.

The other good news is...Sabine will work with me to make a really easy recipe! Maybe even a crock pot! That with options like canned or the raw every now and then should allow me to do it. We have a freezer so I can make a lot a time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay so glad Sabine will be able to help you!!! TOLD YOU! 
i decided to go homecooked because with Tillie's allergies, I figured long term, homecooked would be TONS cheaper than any other option...

oh and thank you for the complements Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Both you girls deserve huge credit. With the troubles you face , you both still have the love and devotion to take care of your dogs as well as you can. :whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

if WE can do it, ANYONE can do it ... ahem... DAVE.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

One of these days. ound: But you noticed , canned is pretty good too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going to get in touch with Sabine again, also. Kodi doesn't seem to be thrilled with his usual diet, but if I give him his kibble with some chicken, turkey or beef (cooked), he eats it with gusto. Maybe home cooked is the way to go.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! You mean I can just open a can? This morning, gave my little Velvet Elvis (what I call Cash sometimes.). 1/3 a can of Addiction buffalo meat loaf. He was in heaven. No taking out the heavy frozen raw.... No extra bison patties... Just open a can and serve... 

Now, only been one meal...who knows how he will react... And I think I will still get Sabine to create a recipe... But man oh man was that easy! 

Dave, do you just use canned? Do you supps? Any raw meaty bones? 

Molly is beautiful and never seems to have any problems... Hmmmm canned?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> OMG! You mean I can just open a can? This morning, gave my little Velvet Elvis (what I call Cash sometimes.). 1/3 a can of Addiction buffalo meat loaf. He was in heaven. No taking out the heavy frozen raw.... No extra bison patties... Just open a can and serve...
> 
> Now, only been one meal...who knows how he will react... And I think I will still get Sabine to create a recipe... But man oh man was that easy!
> 
> ...


yep, I did a consult with Sabine and we've been on canned for awhile. I would do home cooked if time was with us. Yes a few inexpensive human grade suppliments. No bones. Bully sticks.


----------



## evolcire (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife just bought a pressure cooker and the recipe we go with now is Chicken thighs, rice, vegetable variety pak (green beans, peas, corn). She puts everything in cooker as is, adds water seals and turns on. Cooks for 20 min when pressure reaches 15lbs. and done. We feed California Natural for dry. We have a 5 yr old Hav that is very very picky and he loves it. We did the math too. A 3.5 oz Cesars portion @.70 cents is .20$ an ounce. Her home food is .03 per ounce.


----------

